# Need help in purchasing the 2012 books



## ossierand (Mar 22, 2013)

Greeting AAPC members 
I was wondering if anyone have help me out in purchasing from them or borrowing the 2012 books. I have to older versions 2011 with the updated material stapled on them, however I am planning on taking the CPC-H test within couple of months, and I need to have the 2012 at least books. I cannot afford to purchase the study guide the tests, and registering for the exam as well, and to add on top of that the books. So I am calling on anyone out there, who can help me out. 
I am willing to purchase the books at a reasonable price. 
Thanks


----------



## rhondagranja (Mar 22, 2013)

Contact Tammy Gregory at InGauge Healthcare Solutions.  Her # 888-624-6474.  She will hook you up on the 2012 books.  She is awesome!! 

Just tell her Rhonda said to give her a call.  She is based out of Atlanta and is the best!! 

 Rhonda


----------



## claarturo21 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have the 2012 books, I can let you use them if you like, let me know





ossierand said:


> Greeting AAPC members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ossierand (Mar 23, 2013)

I would owe you a huge favor and I totally appreciate it, 
I have tried to purchase them and they were so expensive, and financially I would not be able to take the test if I couldn't buy the books. So you were a god sent to me. Thank you 
just let me know if you want me to purchase them from you, or to borrow them, 
Thank you again 
just let me know


----------



## GRANDMALOU (Mar 26, 2013)

*2012 Books for Sale*

I currently have the 2012 CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS and CPC Coding Exam Review books available for sale.  I am asking $150. for all 4.  This does not include shipping.  Please contact me at grandmalou1@ec.rr.com if interested.
Thank You



ossierand said:


> Greeting AAPC members
> I was wondering if anyone have help me out in purchasing from them or borrowing the 2012 books. I have to older versions 2011 with the updated material stapled on them, however I am planning on taking the CPC-H test within couple of months, and I need to have the 2012 at least books. I cannot afford to purchase the study guide the tests, and registering for the exam as well, and to add on top of that the books. So I am calling on anyone out there, who can help me out.
> I am willing to purchase the books at a reasonable price.
> Thanks


----------

